# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  si te bëj LOCK nji data base ne Access

## ment

kam nji data base ne access mirpo me duhet te bej LOCK qe te mos mundet askush te bej ndryshime a ka mundesi dikush te me ndihmoj

----------


## nince_tutes

ktheje n format .mde per access 2003 ose .accde per 2007

----------

